# Diagnostic test



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Can a diagnostic test tell if the timing is out. I had a timing belt fitted and the van seems very sluggish, it was test driven today by somebody else and they asked if the van was fully loaded as the van would not pull very well.

I am taking it back for them to test drive it but ws wondering if it can be detected on a diagnostic system.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Think you have already answered your own question Andy.
Seems like the belt was not 'timed' up correctly.

Ray.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Ray but will a test show it up if the garage dispute it.

Andy


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

a compression test would show it, will look on my solus pro tomorrow 
but dont think it would as its mechanical not electrical


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't really know Andy.
But I am sure any garage worth it's salt will be able to verify if the timing is right or not.

There used to be a franchised mobile service that did diagnostic checks on vehicles. Just trying to think of their name. But can't.

Must be worth a few quid to get it right even though you have paid the belt changer.

Ray.
Just remembered. 'Home-tune'.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

A diagnostic test would show if the crank & cam sensor were out of sync if fitted, what base vehicle is it, Iveco by any chance?

Dave.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

If the engine management warning light's not come on then I would say no. If the ECU had logged an error you'd probably know by now. The cam timing being out counts as "serious" & if the ECU was aware/capable of being aware, you'd be in "limp home mode" by now. All of this is IMO as I'm no expert 8O 

The best & most certain way to find out if the cam timing's out is to compare the timing marks on the crank pulley & cam pulley line up correctly. Any mechanic that is familiar with the type of engine you have will be able to show you the timing marks & whether or not they're correctly set.

D.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I don't have any lights on it just seems strange that it has happened after the belt was done. The engine noise was different a bit more throaty still will find out soon.

Thanks for the replies will let you know what happens Thursday.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there any reason why you can't take it back to where the belt was fitted.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I am taking it back but I do not trust people to admit to not doing a proper job and then try to fob you off. 

I worked in the motor trade and seen what goes on by people doing a poor job then shifting the blame.

I like to be fully aware of what options there are.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It might not be a fob off, coincidences do happen, it could be that a pipe or a wire have become detached, or a multitude of other things.


But it could of course be a goof, if so they should sort it out.

Kev.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Up date the garage took a few days before test driving the van and agreeing that it was not right.
They stripped it down and checked they where not sure so they removed it and replaced it. 

It seems to be running fine now.

BUT they managed to damage the rear bumper which they have agreed that they did it. They want to repair the bumper, I have said I want a new one fitted.

I had a quote it would come to around 1500 pounds. 

Andy


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

It's not uncommon for timing belts to be replaced one tooth out. The engine will still usually run but is usually sluggish and lacking in power. If it's diesel it will also usually result in lots of black smoke from the exhaust. As the others have said, a garage is the best route to confirm if this is the problem. Take it back to the garage that fitted the belt, it could be simple human error and any decent garage will openly admit to that.


----------

